# one week old baby has raspy breathing??



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Lucky had a baby girl last sat!. She weighs 3.2 lds..kind of normal birth, head first but no legs. Yes I kind of freaked..but another big push from mom and we had a little baby girl..named her splash because of her markings but changed her name to Bean..she is a little jumping bean. I have noticed since she has been born , she has had runny eyes, and her breathing sounds raspy. She is one week old tomorrow. No fever,,eating well from mom,,have only seen her poop the second day of birth,has gained almost a pound,,4.1 lds..should I be concerned? New to this baby stuff but she seems fine,,bouncing around like a jumping bean..but her breathing seems off to me...help..im clueless


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Have you checked for a possible cleft palate? As long as she is acting normally, bouncing around and active I would keep an eye on her and just watch for now.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Was she early?


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

It doesn't look like she has cleft palate. I'm not sure when Lucky was bred. She was pregnant when I bought her so I'm not sure if the baby is early or not. I think I'm going to have the vet check her out. She seems fine except her breathing sounds raspy. Maybe a touch of a cold, I'm keeping a close eye on her to make sure she doesn't have pneumonia. Thanks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Have the vet check for heart murmur too.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

A check up would be good...for piece of mind..other wise..check her temp...to be sure that is with in normal range...sounds like she is doing great otherwise..congrats ! ( BTW love the name splash...cause its how they enter the world!!)


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Thank you! will have the vet check for heart murmur. Her temp is good..102.1 she doesn't sound that raspy today. Maybe ,,she had a little cold. No more runny eyes either.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Couldbe she inhaled a bit of fluid when being born..her body may be workingit out...B complex is a wonderful support vitamin : )


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

How much vitamin b ? She weighs 4.1 lbs.. Also ,when do I disbud her and do I need to treat for cocci ? I have di-methox 40% injection. If so, at what age and how much? I read that it is 1cc at 5lb# is that correct and can I give it orally? Thanks Cathy!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would give half a cc. You want to inject it.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yes..1/2 cc of the B..injected is better...
disbud when the little buds are still round, not through the skin
we begin cocci treatment at 3 weeks of age and yes..1 cc per 5# day one and 1 cc per 10# day 2-5 on the dimethox, yes orally.


best wishes


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

happybleats said:


> yes..1/2 cc of the B..injected is better...
> disbud when the little buds are still round, not through the skin
> we begin cocci treatment at 3 weeks of age and yes..1 cc per 5# day one and 1 cc per 10# day 2-5 on the dimethox, yes orally.
> 
> best wishes


Thank you cathy,, I think she needs to be disbubbed soon then. I need to get her to the vet. She has gunky eyes and temp up a degree. I don't want her to get sicker which looks like she is headed that way..


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Awe poor baby....sounds like she _may_ need antibiotics, if so, be sure to give 5 days at least ...hopefully it will kick it all the way..do probioitcs 3 hours after each dose to keep her flora active....antibiotic choices are Tylan 200 ( 1 cc per 25# sub q every 12 hours or Nufor 1 cc per 33# sub Q once daily)
daily b complex too...
hopefully her disbudding can wait until she is better..so much stress...


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

happybleats said:


> Awe poor baby....sounds like she _may_ need antibiotics, if so, be sure to give 5 days at least ...hopefully it will kick it all the way..do probioitcs 3 hours after each dose to keep her flora active....antibiotic choices are Tylan 200 ( 1 cc per 25# sub q every 12 hours or Nufor 1 cc per 33# sub Q once daily)
> daily b complex too...
> hopefully her disbudding can wait until she is better..so much stress...


I have bio mycin or la 200.. will either of those work?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They really don't work on respiratory problems.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

both byomycin and La 200 do not do well for Phenomia also not recommended for kids under 6 months old...it can interefere with bone and teeth development...

pick up Tylan 200 at tractor supply or your fav. supply source...it works much better...

Hows you baby today...


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

happybleats said:


> both byomycin and La 200 do not do well for Phenomia also not recommended for kids under 6 months old...it can interefere with bone and teeth development...
> 
> pick up Tylan 200 at tractor supply or your fav. supply source...it works much better...
> 
> Hows you baby today...


On no!! I gave her bio-mycin this morning. one half cc sub q..When I went to check on her , her eyes were full of white puss and she was shivering..i was afraid of not doing anything so I made my son give her the bio-mycin..got home a hr ago and she is playing and running around. I have an appointment tomorrow at 10;30 with the vet. Should I pick up tylan 200 or just wait and see what the vet puts her on. I doubt they have goat medicine. Her breathing doesn't sound good either. I took her temp this morning and it was 103.1.If she has shivering tonight, can I give her tylan 200 and if so how much? she is four lbs.. why did I buy Bio-mycin and what do you use it for? Sorry, so many questions..Thank you!:type:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

No worries!! she will be fine and it helped some...I would pickup Tylan 200 and start that tomorrow...its 1 cc per 25#..I think I would give 1/4 cc twice daily for 5 days..sub Q follow up with probiotics..

biomycin has many uses, a few are pink eye/Chlamydia . It claims its for URI..but I have not found it very effective, or at least not as effective as Tylan 200 ..some have success with it...


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

happybleats said:


> No worries!! she will be fine and it helped some...I would pickup Tylan 200 and start that tomorrow...its 1 cc per 25#..I think I would give 1/4 cc twice daily for 5 days..sub Q follow up with probiotics..
> 
> biomycin has many uses, a few are pink eye/Chlamydia . It claims its for URI..but I have not found it very effective, or at least not as effective as Tylan 200 ..some have success with it...


I will see what the vets says. I don't know if they will put her on a different medication so I didn't pick it up yet. Shes playing and running around all day today so I'm hoping she will be ok tonight. I hope I don't have to give her shots. my son is leaving sunday on a cruise and he's my shot person. I'm still petrified to give them shots but if I have to ,,this will be the week to learn..ugghhh Thanks for the info!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

well if you ask me...you have to...sorry :shrug:...its better to do a full course of antibioitcs once started :chin: 
I would ask the vet for Nuflor (not resflor or nuflor gold..just nuflor) this is only once a day shot..sub Q ..its no too bad...lots of cuddles and kisses and milk makes it all better...do this for the baby too (hehe)
I know its hard...when my daughter got married and moved, I had to be the mean one...now I teach all my teen age kids to give shots so if Im not home they can do it..

best wishes


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

happybleats said:


> well if you ask me...you have to...sorry :shrug:...its better to do a full course of antibioitcs once started :chin:
> I would ask the vet for Nuflor (not resflor or nuflor gold..just nuflor) this is only once a day shot..sub Q ..its no too bad...lots of cuddles and kisses and milk makes it all better...do this for the baby too (hehe)
> I know its hard...when my daughter got married and moved, I had to be the mean one...now I teach all my teen age kids to give shots so if Im not home they can do it..
> 
> best wishes


I will ask the vet for Nuflor but I bet they don't have it. They don't see a lot of goats so they aren't well equipped with their medicine. Her eyes don't seem too gunky today but now the other two 5 month olds have gunky eyes also.:GAAH: If she doesn't give me a antibiotic should I get tylan 200 and give it to her for the next four days? I know she is going to say she just has a cold and wait and see. They all seem to have runny eyes a lot, except the MOM. Is their something they are lacking for vitamins where they keep getting this? My son thinks they are allergic to their bedding . Is that possible? I use white pine shavings and straw bedding. Thanks for your advice and time!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would get the tylan 200 and do at least a 5 day course preferably a 7 day course. You really want to be sure and knock it out. You don't want them to relapse because then you will need the stronger stuff.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree with Karen....also check for dusty hay/alfalfa..I know when I was feeding alfalfa that was sooooo dry..they would get alot of gunk in their eyes...and infection because of it...we now feed Chafehaye which stopped the eye problems..so check around..but I bet you have URI going around...the weather can do that!..


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

ok,,so brought her to the vet and her response is that she is fine. Her temp was 103.8..isn't that high? she has been running around 102.5 this past week,,and 103,2 when she was shivering the day before. She doesn't think she needs anything even though she could hear a little raspy sound in her lungs. Her eyes are better today but!!!! Should I do just the watch and see like she wants me to do? I don't want to pump her full of antibiotics but still concerned because I think she is sick. The vet said if she had phenomena she wouldn't be eating and playing like she is doing. Your thoughts?


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

She weighs 7.1 lbs now!! is it possible for he to gain that much in two weeks..she was 3.2 two weeks ago..


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is not true. My 2 girls had pneumonia and the only symptom was that I didn't like their breathing. My vet confirmed pneumonia but also said it can be hard to detect pneumonia in goats. But he is a large animal vet and sees a lot of goats.

I think personally I would go ahead and do the penicillin and order the Tylan 200. Then do the Tylan when you get it.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree with Karen...treat... 103.5 is the normal high so even at 103.8 is a slight fever....very ill goats dont eat or drink...just starting to feel yucky will still eat and drink and even play some...better to nip it in the bud them wait...

best wishes


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

I watched her for quite awhile this afternoon. She is trying to eat hay and drinking some from the water bucket. She played all afternoon with the other two little ones. Held her tonight and she just doesn't sound right to me.her breathing is off, raspy and congested. I have to agree with both of you.She doesn't have runny eyes anymore but she has something going on..omg I;m not a vet but I wouldn't send home a little baby with no meds.I'm sure they didn't have anything to give her, especially Nuflor. I need her disbudded and have to wait until they get one that fits her little buds..so frustrated..i'm getting tylan 200 at tsc tomorrow and start her on that! Thank you both!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

poor little thing...sounds like you are doing everything right...the tylan 200 will help..
keep us posted

best wishes


----------

